# Still thinking of a bosc?



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

*Still thinking of a bosc? (warning!)*

Just a quick post for all the 'leo' keepers that are thinking of getting something like a bosc as there in fashion at the minute. My Bosc (Lex) who is usually reasonably tame and friendly enough decided he didn't want to play ball after all. They should be thought about very seriously before you take one on. And this is just how quickly they can snap if the decide they want to. And they will! 

Thanks for looking!

EDIT: Sorry about picture , camera on iPhone sucks!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

That a bite?

Also, wasn't aware that boscs are 'fashionable' now?

Also again, why just 'leo' keepers? Do you not think its a bit silly to say something like that when a bosc is just like any other reptile and can be owned by anyone be that someone experienced with reptiles or not... Your not one of those buy something then build up to something else and build up to another thing are you?


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a love bite :whistling2:

but thats just my opinion, i'm sure it hurt a lot more than what i said.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep! They have lock jaw as well so once they have a bit of flesh in there mouth they've got it! Took my other half putting vinegar on his mouth to get him off. Was hanging of me for about 4 -5 minutes. Stings like :censor:!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

davehuston said:


> Yep! They have lock jaw as well so once they have a bit of flesh in there mouth they've got it! Took my other half putting vinegar on his mouth to get him off. Was hanging of me for about 4 -5 minutes. Stings like :censor:!


Awh bless the poor little creature....You wanna try a rat bite mate now they HURT :lol2:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

That doesn't look bad at all. I have seen far worse from a bosc lol. Like snapped fingers 

GOOGLED PIC








Thats from a savannah monitor (bosc)


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

lol! I've had worse..... search though my posts, I've ended up in hospital because of a bosc :blush:. I just wanted to make it aware to people that keep smallish reptiles and are now looking at boscs as a potential pet. 
:2thumb:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Ouch, that looks very painful!

I feel my post may have something to do with you posting this, I do understand they are a lot more to handle than a leo, crestie or beardie and its nice of you to inform people who may not be aware of this


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

xclairex said:


> Ouch, that looks very painful!
> 
> I feel my post may have something to do with you posting this, I do understand they are a lot more to handle than a leo, crestie or beardie and its nice of you to inform people who may not be aware of this


tbh I hadn't read your post yet (i have now!). But boscs seem to be getting a lot of attention here recently. So just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Siman said:


> That a bite?
> 
> Also, wasn't aware that boscs are 'fashionable' now?
> 
> Also again, why just 'leo' keepers? Do you not think its a bit silly to say something like that when a bosc is just like any other reptile and can be owned by anyone be that someone experienced with reptiles or not... Your not one of those buy something then build up to something else and build up to another thing are you?


Yep they seem to be getting more and more popular.

Best not be calling him Silly. He's trying to help and YES loads of silly fools go and get one without considering the effort it's going to take to look after one properly. Just look at how many need rehoming. That will be an indicator. 



davehuston said:


> Just a quick post for all the 'leo' keepers that are thinking of getting something like a bosc as there in fashion at the minute. My Bosc (Lex) who is usually reasonably tame and friendly enough decided he didn't want to play ball after all. They should be thought about very seriously before you take one on. And this is just how quickly they can snap if the decide they want to. And they will!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry about picture , camera on iPhone sucks!


Glad you put it up as a warning mate. Good stuff.



R0NST3R said:


> That doesn't look bad at all. I have seen far worse from a bosc lol. Like snapped fingers
> 
> GOOGLED PIC
> 
> ...


I've seen this kicking about before. I'm sure I'm sure I found where it came from and a crocodile Monitor did it I think. Loads of people have used the same pic so it's hard to trace. Still, whatever did it it's nasty.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

:lol2:.....you got off lightly then....one of our boscs bit my ex's finger right through...blood everywhere, swollen and very very painful for him.

i wouldn't say bosc's are fashionable at the moment and every creature is liable to snap at you at any point. its not just a bosc that will do that. 


Maybe I should post a picture of my 10 scratches on my arm from my kitten...just in case anyone is thinking of gettin a kitten....they can attack at any time.


:bash:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

melmel said:


> :lol2:.....you got off lightly then....one of our boscs bit my ex's finger right through...blood everywhere, swollen and very very painful for him.
> 
> i wouldn't say bosc's are fashionable at the moment and every creature is liable to snap at you at any point. its not just a bosc that will do that.
> 
> ...


 
also rats can inflict one hell of a bite, got alot of scars from when i used to breed. lizards can cause one hell of a bite mainly as they are stronger and bigger teeth!..

same as any animal realy! high considerations needed if you want one!

(that bite does look rather painful!)


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

davehuston said:


> tbh I hadn't read your post yet (i have now!). But boscs seem to be getting a lot of attention here recently. So just thought I'd point it out.


It just seem odd that i posted and then a little later this appeared lol.

It is good to have a warning for people who think they will be all nice and cute.

I dont think Siman was calling him silly for putting up a warning but for saying "leo keepers" and implying people who keep leos dont understand and think everything is nice, although leos can bite and be evil even if it doesnt hurt.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

At the end of the day if someone wants a bosc they do their research and learn what they can before going into gettin one.

I went straight from Beardie's to boscs and Tegus. 

I dont regret it and I dont think it was a bad thing, i read what i could and found info and asked around.

At the end of the day, by researching you will get to learn that a bosc's tempermant can be snappy at times especially when young.

Untill you own one you will never fully understand what to expect. Its all a learning curb. I definately don't agree with people buying them just cos they want a big lizard, they dont grow over night. But if someone is seriously interested in them can give them a viv big enough to support them (mine have a 6ft one) has the time to spend taming them down from a baby, this is hard and continuous work, and can commit then go for it =]

I have a year and a half old bosc who is dog tame, she sleeps in my bed, shes never hissed or snapped or tail whipped at me....that doesnt mean Im not cautious of her when I go into her space.

I also have a 7month old lad, whos a bugger at times, he will snap and hiss and bite and whip. Im not shocked by his behaviour and at that young an age its expected, but the time and effort will pay off just as it has done more my big girl (yes this is credit to someone else aswell) but its a continuous job, if you don't stick to looking after them and interatcing with them they will turn into a nasty lizard, through no fault of its own, how your lizard turns out 90% of the time is down to the owner.

you can agree to disagree :lol2:


Just cos u have leo's dontmean you cant have big uns too =]


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

xclairex said:


> It just seem odd that i posted and then a little later this appeared lol.
> 
> It is good to have a warning for people who think they will be all nice and cute.
> 
> I dont think Siman was calling him silly for putting up a warning but for saying "leo keepers" and implying people who keep leos dont understand and think everything is nice, although leos can bite and be evil even if it doesnt hurt.


nope nothing odd.... It happened and I posted about 10 minutes after it happened. As fair as the leo keepers things go, I didn't mean Leo keepers as such, more of new reptile keepers, because if you search the forum there are people on here that got there first Leopard Gecko 'or something similar' 2 - 3 weeks ago and are now looking at getting something like a bosc. All I wanted to do was show people what they can be like, and you just have to accept that its going to happen sooner or later.

I still love you's all though :notworthy:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

I am looking into getting a bosc but as i said in my post im not sure i can give it the space it needs whilst we are still living at home with my parents. Its nice to read about the taming and everything i want to do research before getting one and make sure i am aware of how they can be and how big they will get and what size viv they will need, etc. I'm being responsible


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

melmel said:


> Just cos u have leo's dontmean you cant have big uns too =]


I don't think he meant that. More like there is A LOT more to consider before getting a Bosc as opposed to a leo (leos are great so no one attack me on that one). The fact is that giving a Bosc a healthy diet can cost between £60-£80pcm, they can inflict MASSIVE DAMAGE (as we have seen) and they need A LOT of room.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i for one have looked in to tegu's and bosc's as there is one at the local petshop. but research is a must, i do a months reasearch before even considering buying any type of lizard

you always need to consider viv size, and the knowlage you may need to replace as might not be big enough!

and long term cost, prices of food, vet bills, beddings, hides if needed.

my advise is to do what i did before getting my cwd, reaserch as many care sheets as possible, as theres always diffrent advise and ask questions then check it up! got folders full of research of difrent lizards now, and constantly refuring back to my cwd reaserch to make sure im getting it right!


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

i think its good m8 that youve put this post up impulse buyer should see what they could end up haveing ,boscs are allways popular this time of year as there shed loads comeing from africa but i wouldnt say theyre the in thing its just the norm which is why i think this thread is good timeing 
monitors can be very unpredictable one day it could be tame the next just like its been freshly taken from the wild you do seem to be able to read there behaviour though so you know when to not push them


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i agree...a very good post! the only thing i will say is experience doesnt really come into it...i have had herps for over 20 years including lizards such as leos, beardies...collareds, i did have a baby bosc a while back but due to circumstances at the time i had to re-home that one...anyway i decided to get another one as the timing etc is better now, and to be honest he is like no other herp i have had lol...i had given up hope after months of wanting him to trust me and show signs of calming down! i even had him up for sale not so long ago...but (as some may have read) the other week we had a major breakthrough, and he FINALY decided to show some trust and was comfortable enough with me to let me hold him! but even with him being more trusting he is still far from a "tame" lizard...i know some do get incredibly docile and somewhat "trustworthy" i myself have the utmost respect for what they CAN do and seriously do urge potential new owners to be aware that IMO as said above they for the most part get no where near the level of tame as say beardies and leos etc...and when one of these gets the ump you most certainly will know about it!!......blimey! sorry for the waffle! got carried away there! :blush::lol2:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

R0NST3R said:


> That doesn't look bad at all. I have seen far worse from a bosc lol. Like snapped fingers
> 
> GOOGLED PIC
> 
> ...


Thats never been a Bosc bite pal....:lol2:


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

my bosc is still missing 

hope he comes out for food soon 

if i get him back im gonna appreciate him so much more, i dunno if i could get another bosc coz its not stewie 

but anyways to the point of the post...

yea they do scratch and bite and were always wary with him though id rather have him here chewing on my hand than being lost in my flat..

but he's never been aggressive towards me, and i think a few people have a point you can get that with any animal.. dogs have killed people...

but also another point there's warning people about the dangers of an animal and there's drawing them into buying it more coz there's a 'risk' 

and want to buy it more because it can be dangerous...

especially blokes.. they always think its cool 2 show off scars lol..


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

To be fair Iv done worse with a chisel thats abit of a chicken scratch mate, if it dont need stitching its nowt to worry about!

Glass and drills are more dangerous ( I shoulks know iv been hospitalised by both) so should we all live in houses with no glass and never drill a hole?

All animals have an inherant danger, ok if you get bit by a gecko then it will probably upset the gecko more than you. 

Yes a big bosc on the rampage could literally rip chunks out of you but so could dogs,iv seen people with there legs torn to shreds by cats. My uncles dogs are so powerfull if they start fighting you have to use a 4x2 timber to part them yet there fine with people.

To be honest I think your giving the bosc alot more of a misteque then they deserve.

If you had lost a finger I could understand then again my guard dog will eat a pigs leg bone like its canydfloss... thats scary...


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Before buying a Bosc consider a few things
For
1 There cheap to buy
2 They make a very rewarding and entertaining pet when tame

against
1 Some never tame which makes maintenance a nightmare and do you really want a pet you may never be able to pick up or stroke
2 You will need a custom made 6 foot or larger vivarium which will be expensive or a home made viv 
3 There expensive to feed as there diet is mostly insects in the wild...it cost me £10 a week to keep my 2 plus a mouse or two on top of that
4 you will need a dimmer and a temp stat that should come to around £100 for the 2
5 You will need 1 or 2 ceramic or other high output heater to keep a large viv warm
6 There :censor: is as big as a small dogs and stinks twice as bad

Please consider these things before going out and buying a cute 6" bosc only to find out you cannot cope and the poor creature... and it ends up in a rescue center


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

mangotango said:


> To be fair Iv done worse with a chisel thats abit of a chicken scratch mate, if it dont need stitching its nowt to worry about!
> 
> Glass and drills are more dangerous ( I shoulks know iv been hospitalised by both) so should we all live in houses with no glass and never drill a hole?
> 
> All animals have an inherant danger


You my friend are an idiot..... plain and simple. I am well aware that it is not a major bite. And if you had actually cared to read the original post you would understand the theory behind it. Furthermore if you bothered to read the rest of the thread you would have also discovered that I have been put in hospital via a bosc and still bare the scars today from it. So I am well aware of what they can do. 

I am not trying to mystify then in anyway at all, I just don't want to see the unprepared taking one on then neglecting it because there scared of. At my local rescue centre, they have bloodly dozens of boscs because people can't handle them or provide for them.

And you know what I don't think I'm going to bother any more....... 

There is fair to much of everyone trying to disprove each other, like our friend mangotango here. 

What happened to the community spirit that was here when I joined?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Its not easy trying to get hold of a baby bosc at the moment because of their boom in popularity but lucky for me I've got one kept back for me till Friday:flrt:......and I'am fully aware of what I'am getting into cause I've been researching the buggers for 7 months now and have finaly been able to get the space to accomodate a full 7x3x4 set-up which some how ended up being at the same time as the seem to be getting more popular :roll: .


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Before buying a Bosc consider a few things
> 
> 
> 6 There :censor: is as big as a small dogs and stinks twice as bad


gee whizz yes it does!! Luckily both of mine go into their water bowl (a washing up bowl) to do their business in but clearing it out daily certainly burns the nostril hair!!!

At the end of the day a thread was started warning people that boscs can bite...a thread which could in rights be started for 90% of animals...You gotta take both sides of the views that people are going to have.

Unfortunately people will buy animals that they can no longer cater for in the long run and people will buy animals under the intention that when there small their great and when there large they get too much. Its something that won't ever change. Much to the sadness for the animal.

Getting bitten is part of the process. Its part of the getting to know your animal. some people handle it and try again, others give up at the first hurdle.

I dont think its anything to do with the moral that is on this site, i think its more people putting their veiws and points across about bosc's.

Bosc's are very rewarding pets, more so than beardies and geckos in my opinion, others may beg to differ, but I don't think I could have gotten my beardie to sleep in my bed with me, or fall asleep inside my jumper for hours, or follow me around the kitchen when im cooking. Thats what I get from my eldest bosc, a complete bond of trust and love and its so rewarding. Mignightwarrior worked very hard on my little lady when i took her off him (in a swap....not cos he wanted to get rid of her may i add), she is dog tame, theres no other way to describe her. When i hand feed her shes as gentle as anything, shes never snapped food out of my hand, shes never huffed and puffed when iv woken her up. 










this is how she spends pretty much every evening with me, lazy bugger!

If you are prepared to take a bosc on then good luck to you cos with time and effort they will be the most rewarding pets, it doesnt happen overnight as someone said up there before, but one day it will just click =]

so to those of you reading this thinking of getting a bosc DO YOUR RESEARCH, FIND OUT YOUR WEEKLY AND SET UP COSTS, FIND OUT IF THEY FIT IN WITH YOUR SOCIAL / WORK LIFE.

they ay only be small when you buy them for £25 but they grow like lightening!!

but look at them....what beauties they are


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

my bosc is still being tamed, i had it out yesterday, it bit me and held on to the end of my finger for several minutes. its completely unable to draw blood. wish i wasnt selling my herps, i would have loved to see it through till it was tame.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

ah the joys of owning a bosc.. wouldnt change mine for the world - but all those considering one - there are so many unwanted boscs out there if you are happy to put the effort in!


----------



## itoldyousoyearsago (Jul 13, 2008)

the photo alleged to be a bosc bite is from the pro-exotics site and is a bite from a croc monitor.
but hey- don't let me confuse anyone with facts.
i love the imagination of you guys. very fanciful.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

itoldyousoyearsago said:


> i love the imagination of you guys. very fanciful.


I love how pointless you are. Very predictable!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Boscs are most definately not toys. :bash: Ours would have your hand off if you mentioned food near him.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

itoldyousoyearsago said:


> the photo alleged to be a bosc bite is from the pro-exotics site and is a bite from a croc monitor.


I would like to know where they show that, i just wandered onto that sight, and not one image of a bite is shown? pictures of croc monitors yes bites no, which is understandable, i presume they sell them, in which showing how badly they bite wouldnt get them sold would it?

Or have i mistaken something... 
Facts are very confusing :roll:


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

itoldyousoyearsago said:


> the photo alleged to be a bosc bite is from the pro-exotics site and is a bite from a croc monitor.
> but hey- don't let me confuse anyone with facts.
> i love the imagination of you guys. very fanciful.


again thank you for your useful input! (me and itoldyousoyearsago have been a chat via pm, they seem to know better that my vet :hmm 

But is there any chance your the same person that also drowns boscs to tame them?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

with respect all animals can bite, (some worse than others) my sister got put in hopsital by a cat, and her hand wasn't right for years?. 

any way getting back to the point. some good points were made by a lot of people. research is key with any thing. i would love to have a big lizard in the future but end of the day i can't as i haven't got a big enough place and i know this. but how is the best way to brake into the big lizards. 

would you say get something like an iggy first then work your way to a mointor? (i know some iggys can be hissy, and can do quite a bit of damage with there tails when pissed) or would you research for what ever you want and take the plunge?


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

i wanted to get an Iggy but after researching i found that they require more than a bosc. for instance as they get bigger they need an enclosure that they can climb up in. UVB light etc, boscs dont need UVB.

yes they are cheaper to feed on only fruit and veg but there requirements, i believe from my research and speaking to people that have them, are greater than say a bosc's or a Tegus. 

I think that they type of big lizard you go for is totally down to you, there is no right and wrong as to which is the best lizard to start off with it is a personal choice that you chose through research and what you can offer and dedicate to the animal. 

and yes that itoldyousoyearsago does seem to follow the methods of danceswithsavs.

They have tried to put there opinions <s>beliefs</s> across in a thread that Midnight Warrior posted about a vid of him hand feeding his bosc's.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

melmel said:


> and yes that itoldyousoyearsago does seem to follow the methods of danceswithsavs.


:blowup:


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

You my friend are an idiot..... plain and simple. I am well aware that it is not a major bite. And if you had actually cared to read the original post you would understand the theory behind it. Furthermore if you bothered to read the rest of the thread you would have also discovered that I have been put in hospital via a bosc and still bare the scars today from it. So I am well aware of what they can do. 

I am not trying to mystify then in anyway at all, I just don't want to see the unprepared taking one on then neglecting it because there scared of. At my local rescue centre, they have bloodly dozens of boscs because people can't handle them or provide for them.

And you know what I don't think I'm going to bother any more....... 

There is fair to much of everyone trying to disprove each other, like our friend mangotango here. 

What happened to the community spirit that was here when I joined?


I joined as I thought it may well be a place were like minded indivuals can share there opinons on a common subject in an open climate. 

Your photo really didnt do your point of view any favors, if you posted your hospitalisation injury I for one would have seen your point but you didnt...

Real as it is I dont personally think (yes that my opinon Im not trying to force it on anyone else) that the nature of the bosc is its major downfall completely its size and housing needs I think (again my personal view) are also a major reason alot of these animal end up in rescue centers, your comments on growth rate and housing needs I am in complete agreement with. 

Unforuneately there are many people who dont have the intelligence or compassion to care or understand the needs of these wonderfull lizards when they buy them, and a real shame it is. 

Personaly Id like to see wild caught examples banned or atleast regulated and captive bred animals be more widespread for sale due to the unsavory nature in which these animals are harvested for sale with complete disreguard for there well being and future survival.

Also it would be nice if the animals had to come with a formal caresheet that had to be given to any prospective owner detailing the temprimental nature and requirements of the animal and then prospective owners could sign for it as they do the recipt of ownership when the animal is purchased.

Im not here to start petty arguements lifes to short and Im a tad to old for name calling to faceless entities over website forums so dave Im quite happy not to take things personally if you are........


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

melmel said:


> gee whizz yes it does!! Luckily both of mine go into their water bowl (a washing up bowl) to do their business in but clearing it out daily certainly burns the nostril hair!!!
> 
> At the end of the day a thread was started warning people that boscs can bite...a thread which could in rights be started for 90% of animals...You gotta take both sides of the views that people are going to have.
> 
> ...


Hi i am glad your happy with the little lady she looks really happy in here new home......the poor lass had been living a life of misery before i got her and had been living in a 30" viv with :censor: and insects crawling all over her...
It took me ages to get her tame and gain her trust ( after a so called animal trust got there hands on her...saying they had her to educate children on animal care ) Sadly i could not keep her due to having 2 Boscs at home and a lack of space to keep her.....
Once again Thanks for giving the little lady the love and attention she deserves :2thumb:


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

mangotango said:


> dave Im quite happy not to take things personally if you are........


Agreed :welcome:


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Great :2thumb:...

So hows your zoo gettin on then?

Doing well.......


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

itoldyousoyearsago said:


> the photo alleged to be a bosc bite is from the pro-exotics site and is a bite from a croc monitor.
> but hey- don't let me confuse anyone with facts.
> i love the imagination of you guys. very fanciful.


I'd already said that you oxygen thief.

You're a real pest you know that? Like some unwanted fungus that crops up to stir it up every now and again.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

mangotango said:


> Great :2thumb:...
> 
> So hows your zoo gettin on then?
> 
> Doing well.......


Fine thanks..... still waiting to find out about my new bosc, hopefully pick her up tomorrow from the vets! :flrt:



Dextersdad said:


> I'd already said that you oxygen thief.
> 
> You're a real pest you know that? Like some unwanted fungus that crops up to stir it up every now and again.


As always Dextersdad words of wisdom :notworthy:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

itoldyousoyearsago said:


> the photo alleged to be a bosc bite is from the pro-exotics site and is a bite from a croc monitor.
> but hey- don't let me confuse anyone with facts.
> i love the imagination of you guys. very fanciful.


Here we go again with the mardy negative comments.....:lol2:Why dont you just go slide under a rug out the way and tell that old bag to stop making them poor Boscs sniff her crutch the poor things:lol2:


----------



## neonlaurie (Jul 13, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> tell that old bag to stop making them poor Boscs sniff her crutch the poor things:lol2:


in cleveland voice from family guy _'thats nasty!'_

lol


----------



## itoldyousoyearsago (Jul 13, 2008)

whatever you do- don't check the image URL.

posting a pic of a croc monitor bite and calling it a sav bite...lol
the quality of info one finds flowing here is amazing.

and the way some of you scramble around like ants in a jar just coz someone corrects a fiction is equally amazing. so much heat and smoke.

it was a croc monitor bite and the photo is on proexotics site, like i said.
unlike the typical rfuker, i take care to know my facts before i deliver them and my standards are quite good.

mr huston- i told you that google was not my vet. i told you mouthrot is white. naturally i am able to prove what i say.
the throat of a bosc can be pigmented. i have photographs of this from a necropsy i performed on an adult bosc that died of a traumatic injury.
you have nothing to teach me about bosc monitors, my young friend, and until you start paying me to do so, i have no motive to educate you.

the fantasies that you guys dream up are quite amusing but they practically doom you to eternal failure. next thing you must do, now, is convince yourself that i have the problem and you don't...lol. it's called a 'psychotic fugue'- you are well rehearsed at this- let's see you go for it again.

whoever wanted the link i posted- there you go. this was for you who asked to know the truth. it's out there, not in here.

http://proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#82

challenge that, challenged persons.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

"the fantasies that you guys dream up are quite amusing but they practically doom you to eternal failure. next thing you must do, now, is convince yourself that i have the problem and you don't...lol. it's called a 'psychotic fugue'- you are well rehearsed at this- let's see you go for it again."

No...its YOU that has the psychotic issues. Its you that types to try and make the person think that, somehow, they are in the wrong and not speaking sense. It would be very clever if it worked, but it simply doesn't, because you yourself are the one thats a few pennies short of a pound.

I know your type of person, I've met many in my life. People that try and make another person feel inadequete, people that try and make other people feel small and stupid, but the reality is that put in a face to face situation you would crumble. You are nothing more than a pathetic excuse for a human. 

You may think you know everything these is to know about Bosc's and that no one could out do you on this, its no different than meeting someone that thinks they are the best at playing a computer game and you cannot teach them anything new because, they already know all there is to know about it, even though they don't.

I, personally, will let you maintain that little bit of power and knowledge that you think you posses over people. I will let you think that you are better than me, in some ways you are, you are better at trying to twist words and avoid subjects and make people feel stupid, but they are traits I'd rather not posses because I know that, that would make me a lowlife like yourself.

I am happy in the knowledge that my boscs are happier than yours (if you actually do own any) and live a care free, non-scared,safer life. I may not know all there is to know about them but thats what I love about owning this animal, you learn new things about them every day.

Lets face it....nobody likes a know it all.


----------

